
Which crypto should I buy? How do you spot a crypto scam? (Explain Like I’m 5) - robinbloor
https://medium.com/@robinbloor/which-crypto-should-i-buy-how-do-you-spot-a-crypto-scam-explain-like-im-5-e6fd6b1b798e
======
394549
> Which crypto should I buy?

RSA and AES are good choices, but you shouldn't have to buy and
implementation, as there are several good open source ones available for free.

> How do you spot a crypto scam?

One important clue: is the crypto algorithm being kept secret? Good cypto
should rely on the key for security, if the algorithm is not available for
inspection, it's likely weak.

There's a saying: "never roll your own crypto." Creating cypto is _very hard_
, so unless you have the relevant skill and expertise, what you make will
likely have fatal flaws.

~~~
smt88
I think you misinterpreted the question. It's about cryptocurrencies, not
about cryptographic algorithms.

~~~
394549
> I think you misinterpreted the question. It's about cryptocurrencies, not
> about cryptographic algorithms.

I knew that. I was just having fun with the misappropriation of the term
"crypto."

